# How many hours a week do you work?



## Errol's son (Sep 30, 2012)

This thread was done in 2006 and never with a poll.

What kind of workers post on Urban?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2012)

54


----------



## Errol's son (Sep 30, 2012)

I work for a French company in Africa and work more hours in two days than the French do in a week.

At least I get paid.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2012)

Well done


----------



## blairsh (Sep 30, 2012)

Average is probably just over 40 somewhere, although they'll be the odd month where i work 50+.


----------



## Thora (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't work any hours at the moment, what is a valid reason?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 30, 2012)

Not working right now because I got made redundant, when I was working it was 16 hours a week. I am a single mum though.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, I'm lucky bough to have my work and hobbies blending into one thing a lot of the time, but I'm usually sat in front of a computer for 10+ hours per day, almost every day, with a few breaks,natch.


----------



## JimW (Sep 30, 2012)

Really variable, can go a whole week or two doing nothing if I've no jobs on and am not skint enough to seek out work, or can have three going at once and be burning midnight oil, but mostly do as little as possible:


----------



## Errol's son (Sep 30, 2012)

Thora said:


> I don't work any hours at the moment, what is a valid reason?


 
Well I guess a valid reason for not working is;

1. You are so wealthy you don't need to
2. You have a boy/girlfriend who looks after you
3. You are looking for work but can't find any
4. You are or aren't on benefits and just don't care
5. Something else...


----------



## harpo (Sep 30, 2012)

36 hours conditioned but I make a few hours a month up on flexi.  Civil service permanent conditions.


----------



## mattie (Sep 30, 2012)

Too many, mostly as I'm totally inefficient.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 30, 2012)

Fewer than.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 30, 2012)

Contract says  a.minimum of 37.5 but i normally work a bit over. My boss is pretty sound though and is cool if i need to nip off early occasionally for docs etc (doesnt make me make up the time)


----------



## Errol's son (Sep 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Well, I'm lucky bough to have my work and hobbies blending into one thing a lot of the time, but I'm usually sat in front of a computer for 10+ hours per day, almost every day, with a few breaks,natch.


10 hours a day is a lot but not too bad if if you like what you do.  10 hours of Excel or PP is too much.  Fortunately, my day is broken between stints at PC, walking around to check on workers and then attending meetings...


----------



## miss direct (Sep 30, 2012)

At the moment, 3 :-( But once I sign my new contract, I'll be up to 25 teaching hours. Plus of course planning, marking.


----------



## zenie (Sep 30, 2012)

25 or so paid - lots more unpaid


----------



## Arlarse (Sep 30, 2012)

Well of course I work as little as I can when I don't feel like adding to our lovely lives together.

 And sometimes I could work for much more little when need be. Can you hear me ?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 30, 2012)

Alarm clock Britain


----------



## discokermit (Sep 30, 2012)

thirty five.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Varies due to being self employed, some weeks can be bugger all, others I can do in three days what most people would call a full week. 20 hour or more days aren't uncommon. A normalish day is at least 12 hours.


----------



## corieltauvi (Oct 1, 2012)

I work harder now lookng for a job than I do when I'm actually working


----------



## Errol's son (Oct 1, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Varies due to being self employed, some weeks can be bugger all, others I can do in three days what most people would call a full week. 20 hour or more days aren't uncommon. A normalish day is at least 12 hours.


 
I do 08.00 till 17.00 on Mondays, 04.00 till 22.00 on Tuesdays, 03.30 till 20.00 on Wednesdays, 04.00 till 22.00 on Thursdays, 08.00 till 17.00 on Fridays, 03.30 till 20.00 on Saturdays and one or two hours on Sundays...  Fortunately I have a bed at work where I can retire to for a nap if needs be...


----------



## shagnasty (Oct 1, 2012)

I have two sons working part time both cleaning.One is a single parent with a son and daughter,the other with a girl friend he is living with and a son.I would have thought more people would be saying they work part time, being unable to get full time work


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 1, 2012)

I put in 36hrs per week, 4 of which is lunch

It's fuck all compared to some I know; but fuck, it's plenty


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 1, 2012)

37 usually, with 30 minutes for lunch Mon-Thurs, no lunch on Friday as it's a half-day. Last week I did a lot of overtime so it was nearer 50, including weekend working.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 1, 2012)

minus lunch breaks i work 24.5 hours in one job, and 3 hours in another (once i start job 2 ayway). However this is all just 'at' woirk time. I'd say at least 70% of the time, I'm not actually 'working'!


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't *work* at all, but there's no 'I don't work as I spend all my time studying, drinking and reading books whilst getting deeper and deeper into debt of epic proportions' option. I could probably work 10-15 hours a week but I wouldn't expect to get as good a degree so I'm avoiding it unless I end up on my arse, instead I'm just trying not to eat much.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 1, 2012)

Union says I should work no more than 37.5 including lunch breaks. So I don't . But then I spend a bit of time doing research in my spare time.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Well, I'm lucky bough to have my work and hobbies blending into one thing a lot of the time, but I'm usually sat in front of a computer for 10+ hours per day, almost every day, with a few breaks,natch.


Fapping does not count as a 'job', only a hobbie 

I work 24 at one job, 3 at another, and 3 at another..... but in all honesty they dont count lunch hours or the 15 min breaks between every lesson towards our hours, even though we're expected to attend meetings and run the shop etc in those periods, so i probably work nearer 29 hours a week at the 25 hour a week job.


----------



## girasol (Oct 1, 2012)

Somewhere between 37.5 and 45 hours a week.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 1, 2012)

meant to do 35-40 (as per contract) but on average i normally do about 45. if travelling then that can easily rise to 70-80+


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 1, 2012)

My 2 jobs keep me working at about 65 hours a week. I also study full time to


----------



## Kanda (Oct 1, 2012)

Supposed to do 37.5 but do about 30. I am on call 24/7/365 though...


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 1, 2012)

Im a midwifery student, so I get a couple of months at a time at uni and time for independent study. However when on placement-like currently im on delivery suite doing 12 hour shifts. I do 3 12 hr shifts a week but sometimes like this week I did fri,sat 12 hour day shift then sun,mon tue wed 12 hour night shifts so 5 12 hour shifts in a row ,within a week. Mind I will get 4 days in a row off


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 1, 2012)

Am actually at work for 40 hours but contracted and paid for 37 and a half


----------



## Numbers (Oct 1, 2012)

Contracted for 35, but do an extra 10 Mon-Fri easily, + work most weekends (which I get OT for), so prob' about 50-55 in total.


----------



## catinthehat (Oct 1, 2012)

Term time it can be 50 -60 in a bad week although my contract is 37.5.  I don't really count the 24 hours teaching as work as I enjoy it so much.  But decent holidays in the summer make up for it.  I could do fewer hours but it would mean a reduced service to students - and they are worth the extra effort.


----------



## toggle (Oct 2, 2012)

12 hour shifts, 5 days a week, plus half days at weekends for most of the summer. that will cut down now i'm back at uni part time. but the long shifts, i do get over ah hour of paid break during that shift. don't know what i'll be doing by mid november, but work there will start again by april i think.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2012)

Between 40 and 50 hours a week. Which is a bit stupid because I'm only contracted to do 7.5 hour days. I do try and skive off a bit to make up for the times I'm expected to do 8am or 6pm conference calls


----------



## miss direct (Oct 2, 2012)

Just picked up some extra classes, so up to 9 hours a week from next week.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 2, 2012)

9-5:30 and there's no pressure to stay later, although sometimes it makes sense to give it another half hour. Unusual for my sort of job.


----------



## fuck seals (Oct 2, 2012)

roughly 8-6 daily, so 50 there

plus it's an Australian company so somewhere between 2-5 hrs on midnight or 6 am meetings

plus 1 to 3 flights or Eurostar a week so probably 10+ hrs travelling late night, early morning, Saturday morning or Sunday evening

so somewhere in the 55-75 hrs range


----------



## Riklet (Oct 3, 2012)

22 teaching hours (not including breaks, so it's actually 24 really) plus 10-12 hours of planning and "things" officially factored into my pay. and then I have to travel...

works out as about 35 - 40 hours a week I guess.  tiring...


----------



## astral (Oct 3, 2012)

Contracted to do 37.5 usually ends up around 42.

However I get flexible working so I can fit this round what I want to do in my evenings.  This is actually the least hours I've ever worked per week while in full time employment.


----------

